# Evaluations of bows under $500



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, this thread is for bows 2 years old or less that can be bought for $500 or less. My interest is that I will have a little more than that amount to buy a new or used bow. I have a bum shoulder so a smooth draw is important, also I hunt and want a really quiet and forgiving bow. That said the areas I ask you to evaluate are:

Draw cycle
Noise
Weight
Accuracy
Forgiveness
Speed
Please list the make, model, year, and cam

You can use a 1-10 scale or just tell me your thoughts in those areas, please note if there is a particular feature you like on the bow your are evaluating.

Thanks!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey,not sure if this helps but here goes...:smile:
I bought a used '09 Hoyt 737 last month for less than 500,alot less.Bow is *very* smooth to draw with the cam and a half plus.I thought my '09 Quest was smooth untill I drew this.Quiet as any other bow I've shot.Accuracy and forgiveness-plenty.This is like a target bow.Speed-surprisingly fast.Weight-it's got some heft to it,but that helps to hold steady. I wouldnt call it heavy,just not a flyweight. :darkbeer:


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

BTW-there are alot of other important factors you should look for.Such as let-off,valley of let-off,solid back wall or soft back wall and more. Good Luck.


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought a 08 Diamond Rock brand new and it's a great little. I've shot a lot of different bows, but this is a great huntin' bow for the price. Fit and finish are great. I love the solid back wall and the bow draws into a nice valley. It's a pretty smooth drawing bow, but it is a single cam so it should be smooth. Noise is no more than any other typical bow, but with a string stop and cat whiskers it's even more quiet. It's a real short bow which is great for blind or treestand hunting. It's fairly forgiving since it has a 7" brace height and so far I've robin hooded a couple of times, and I'm certainly no crack shot. Really for the money this bow is awesome. The Stud would be even better and I think it MSRP for 500 dollars.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Well for a new bow under $500 i think if you look at the quality of build and what you get, the new G5 Quest series bows are hard to beat. The Smoke retails for $499 and is a solocam still moving a arrow at upto 324 fps and does it with a 7.25" BH. They even got a great bow called the Hammer for $399 that you can purchase as a package for $499 to get you hunting once you grab some arrows. G5 does the machining for the well known Elite brand famous for flawlessly machined risers, as is the Quest. Definately worth a look, pm me if you would like further info.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree,if you want new then Quest is gonna be hard to beat in that price range. :shade:


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Mathews Drenalin Ratings*



Palegabe said:


> Hi, this thread is for bows 2 years old or less that can be bought for $500 or less. My interest is that I will have a little more than that amount to buy a new or used bow. I have a bum shoulder so a smooth draw is important, also I hunt and want a really quiet and forgiving bow. That said the areas I ask you to evaluate are:
> 
> Draw cycle
> Noise
> ...


After a long search and testing out 35 or more bows, I ended up with an 08 Mathews Drenalin. Here's how I rate it.

Draw cycle 9+, about as smooth as it gets
Noise 9 - very quiet bow
Weight 9 slim limb design makes it ery light
Accuracy 9 33 inch ata, holds pretty steady, especially with a small stablizer
Forgiveness 7" brace height helps with torquing issues
Speed 8 IBO's at 320, see my signature for numbers
Please list the make, model, year, and cam 2008 Mathews Drenalin, single cam, 29" draw length

I have an old shoulder injury too so my checklist is similar.
If you can shoot a shorter ATA bow, try the Mathews DXT and the Diamond Black ice. The Martin Moab and Firecat TR1 also fit in this category.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

The 2010 Pearson Predator package. Very light mass weight and completely decked out for around 500 bucks. This is a short very light, very quiet awsome combo. My 12 year old sjot one the other day and he has been privy to some high end stuff and he fell in love with my demo and told me I couldn't get rid of it. Good luck as there is some great bows in that price range even new ones, Dan.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Mission Eliminator 2*

Guys,

First of all I want to thank you for your replies. I have not shot a quest or a Diamond Rock. Bass Pro has the Rock but not the quest. 

What do you guys think of the Mission Eliminator 2? I test shot one and liked it quite a bit. Bare Bow was $450. 

Draw cycle was smooth I'd give it a 8.5.
Noise was low 8.5.
Weight was just under 4lbs 3.96lb
Accuracy I couldn't tell no rest or sight.
Forgiveness I couldn't tell but the brace height was 7.125 inches
Speed I couldn't tell. The bow was set at 61lbs.
Please list the make, model, year, and cam: Mission Eliminator 2, 2010, solo cam.

The reviews of this bow here on the forum have been very positive. 

I also could pick up a damond black ice 2009 for under $500 on ebay. Thoughts between those bows listed and the eliminator 2 verses the black ice?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Palegabe said:


> Hi, this thread is for bows 2 years old or less that can be bought for $500 or less. My interest is that I will have a little more than that amount to buy a new or used bow. I have a bum shoulder so a smooth draw is important, also I hunt and want a really quiet and forgiving bow. That said the areas I ask you to evaluate are:
> 
> Draw cycle
> Noise
> ...


Ross Carnivore.
You were able to get nib for 385.00 or so. Now selling as bowtech for around 600.00 I believe.
Draw cycle 10
noise 9.5
weight 7 Most people would rate it as lower as its around 4.5 pounds 
but it balances so well and is so shock free I dont use a stab
and ends up being lighter than a bow with on.
Accracy and forgiveness I can comment on as Ive been working alot so am lucky to shoot once every 4-8 weeks,but has a 7 1/2" bh I believe
speed 7 ibo of around 318. No speed deamon but fast enough


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

Year in and out, the Basspro Redhead Kronik is rated one of the best $ for $ bows in Peterson and Bowhunting as well as the archery evolution compound bow shoot-off. I think it is made by either Diamond or Bowtec. Anyways, I was thinking about one myself after shooting one. Currently on sale as a package for under $400.00 for the package below:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...450000000_450001000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

Engineered to be compact and lightweight with lots of advanced features for top performance at an affordable price. The 4" idler wheel and aggressive single cam produce top speeds while the moderate axle-to-axle length and brace height make it extremely forgiving. Adjusts from 25" to 30" in 1" increments with no bow press required. Polycarbonate 2-piece grip is specially engineered to reduce hand torque. Tough machined-aluminum riser, parallel limbs. Color: Mossy Oak® Obsession®.
Package includes: TruGlo® 3-pin fiber-optic sight, Hostage® capture-style rest, and a 4-arrow, 1-piece quiver.

80% let-off (adjusts 65%)
Brace Height: 7-1/8"
Axle-to-axle: 30–5/8"
IBO Speed: 304 fps
Weight: 3.4 lbs.


----------



## olediehard (Jun 11, 2009)

*my suggestions*

1) 09 Elite z28--- Smoothest drawing bow on the planet earth and has all the bells and whistles you are looking for!

2)The G5 quest line is hard to beat for new pricing!

I'd seriously check into these 2 lines and I gurantee you will be impressed! and if you need help finding either bow to purchase ..holler I have a few connections


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

Just ordered a Martin Pantera. $499.99. Should be in by the end of the week. I'll let you know.....


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

olediehard said:


> 1) 09 Elite z28--- Smoothest drawing bow on the planet earth and has all the bells and whistles you are looking for!
> 
> 2)The G5 quest line is hard to beat for new pricing!
> 
> I'd seriously check into these 2 lines and I gurantee you will be impressed! and if you need help finding either bow to purchase ..holler I have a few connections


The Z28 was mentioned before as well. The problem with elite is I can't get my hands on one. I can't find a dealer that carries one. I know it is a great bow by reviews.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

1armarcher said:


> Just ordered a Martin Pantera. $499.99. Should be in by the end of the week. I'll let you know.....


I am looking forward to that.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

$500 will buy a VERY nice bow from the Classifieds!! I would check into a used Z34 r2b2 or Maybe a Stealth solo from Select Archery for $399 ish!


----------



## archerynut2010 (May 25, 2010)

*under 499*

check out the carbon tech bows the lighting has 1 of the best draw cycles on the planet ibo 315+


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

just bought a brand new 2010 Pantera for under $500 and couldnt be any happier with my decision...:shade:


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Any year Martin Cheetah!! I have an 07 Cheetah and it's one of the smoothest bows I've ever shot (although I admit that's not too many lol). -Chris


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

realone7575 said:


> just bought a brand new 2010 Pantera for under $500 and couldnt be any happier with my decision...:shade:


Could you elaborate a little?


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I just purchased a 09 Black Ice in the LH classifieds for $455 nib. The price just dropped to $415! These are lefties but perhaps some right handed models are for sale too? Smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot!


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

DTales said:


> I just purchased a 09 Black Ice in the LH classifieds for $455 nib. The price just dropped to $415! These are lefties but perhaps some right handed models are for sale too? Smoothest drawing bow I've ever shot!


How does it compare to your Mathew's?


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Diamond "THE ROCK"!!!!

I also have a bad shoulder (bursitis) and I am going to Africa in a month. I need a good backup bow!

I got an '09 Rock off EBAY new for under $200!!!!! (Retail is $400!!)

I tricked it out with some accessories sitting around, spent abotu $70 on new stuff (rest, limbsavers), and took it to the range.

259 FPS @ 28 in., 66#, Beman ICS (~400 gr.). Smooth as silk on the draw. Quite as church on the release.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Plan B: I was also impressed with the Martin Pantera (~$500 retail) . The $300 difference when I'm counting pennies to cover the trip "incidentals" (ground transport to JFK, etc.) made the decision for me. 


Oh.....look at KTTAPE.COM, and visit your local Sports Authority or Dick's sporting goods. GOOD stuff for a bad shoulder!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Palegabe said:


> Could you elaborate a little?


well it draws real smooth and limbs are bottomed out has a great wall could hold it back there all day i guess a couple guys on here are gettin really good speeds out of theres and a plus in my book is its one sweet looking bow!!! all this for under $500.00 plus a custom made string from JRH60(Advantage Archery) trust me you cant go wrong...:thumbs_up


----------



## ConditionYellow (Jun 26, 2010)

*2 cents*

This is my first post. I just shot the Quest Hammer, Heat and Primal today, as well as the 2010 Elite Z28, thanks to a factory rep who dropped by the local shop. As mentioned, the Quest line is a great buy. The Heat, Primal and Z28 had rock solid walls, which I like. All 4 bows were quite smooth, quiet and had very little hand shock, almost like shooting a gun with a suppressor! The rep said the Primal and Z28 are mostly the same bow, apart from better limbs on the Z28.

I don't have tons of experience, but I've previously shot Bear, Browning, Reflex, and Hoyt. The Primal and Z28 were head and shoulders above them in draw, let-off, smoothness, wall, hand shock and sound. I think my pennies will be saved. For me, shooting the Z28 was like looking through a Swarovski spotting scope: don't do it unless you have the money, because discontent is inevitable afterwards.



olediehard said:


> 1) 09 Elite z28--- Smoothest drawing bow on the planet earth and has all the bells and whistles you are looking for!
> 
> 2)The G5 quest line is hard to beat for new pricing!
> 
> I'd seriously check into these 2 lines and I gurantee you will be impressed! and if you need help finding either bow to purchase ..holler I have a few connections


----------



## Huntdeer25 (Jul 2, 2010)

realone7575 said:


> just bought a brand new 2010 Pantera for under $500 and couldnt be any happier with my decision...:shade:


I will be buying 1 as well. What rest and sight did you put on it?


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't overlook the Hoyt Turbohawk. Hoyt is offering a $50 rebate right now, and I think that brings this bow into your price range. I honestly think this bow compares very close to my Maxxis, which cost considerably more than $500.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Bert Colwell said:


> Don't overlook the Hoyt Turbohawk. Hoyt is offering a $50 rebate right now, and I think that brings this bow into your price range. I honestly think this bow compares very close to my Maxxis, which cost considerably more than $500.




Are they offering that again this year?

Could you please share a link with me where you found that rebate?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Used Hoyt Ultratec from the classifieds, and you should have $100 left over.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

There's a banner at the top of the page that says $50 back on any Hawk Series Bow. I guess it's back.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Surprised no one mentioned the PSE lineup. There are many available under 500 in the classifieds. I'm still deployed, so I haven't shot the Vendetta I picked up, but I haven't read anything bad about it.... New, blank warranty card, aftermarket strings, 475... I shot the 08s, and that was enough for me to buy a 2010 w/out shooting them. I had no hinderances though other than what I wanted to spend, and I'm not hard to please.... I would bet there are plenty of used and great new bows out there for under 500 tho. GL!


----------



## BowShooter12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Saint Hubert said:


> Are they offering that again this year?
> 
> Could you please share a link with me where you found that rebate?
> 
> ...


http://www.hoyt.com/ It's in the cycle of ads in the middle


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

thirdypointer said:


> Well for a new bow under $500 i think if you look at the quality of build and what you get, the new G5 Quest series bows are hard to beat. The Smoke retails for $499 and is a solocam still moving a arrow at upto 324 fps and does it with a 7.25" BH. They even got a great bow called the Hammer for $399 that you can purchase as a package for $499 to get you hunting once you grab some arrows. G5 does the machining for the well known Elite brand famous for flawlessly machined risers, as is the Quest. Definately worth a look, pm me if you would like further info.


Thanks for the recommendation. I tested the Primal - Loved it though it is a little out of my price range and I worry about the tuning of a binary cam bow. I tested the Smoke - hated it. Very loud and considerable hand vibration. I could not get my hands on the Heat although I am talking to a few people with a Heat for sale. I am also talking to someone with a 2009 Primal but it doesn't have the SYNC cams so I remain a little confused there.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

1armarcher said:


> Just ordered a Martin Pantera. $499.99. Should be in by the end of the week. I'll let you know.....


What are you thoughts on the Pantera? Draw cycle, noise, vibration, etc. Cabellas didn't have a Pantera in stock so I tried the Bengal and the Cheetah. I thought both of those were noticeably louder than the black ice, eliminator 2, and the Quest Primal.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Surprised no one mentioned the PSE lineup. There are many available under 500 in the classifieds. I'm still deployed, so I haven't shot the Vendetta I picked up, but I haven't read anything bad about it.... New, blank warranty card, aftermarket strings, 475... I shot the 08s, and that was enough for me to buy a 2010 w/out shooting them. I had no hinderances though other than what I wanted to spend, and I'm not hard to please.... I would bet there are plenty of used and great new bows out there for under 500 tho. GL!


I have nothing against PSE bows, but I haven't heard good things about PSE customer service. Both Cabellas and Bass Pro technicians told me that they hated working with PSE customer support. This was from warranty honoring, hold times, and parts replacement point of views. Personally I have never owned a PSE nor had any dealing with PSE customer support of any kind, but those stories were enough to persaude me. The big thing was I wasn't looking at PSE anyway.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Just ordered 2010 Quest Primal in G-fade*

All,

Thanks to those of you who contributed to this thread. As a result I purchased a new 2010 Quest Primal from Troy at Blinderhunters.com at a very good price. I was fortunate enough to shoot a Primal at Cabellas and loved it so I knew what I wanted. It moved me off the Diamond Black Ice which was my second choice and my long time favorite bow. I went with the Primal primarily because it was faster and the binary cam system was just as smooth as the black ice. The G-fade paint was a trendy option but it does match my black accessories which for now I will take off my Parker Phoenix. While the price difference was less than $200more than a new 2009 black ice I decided to splurge on the newer model year faster bow. I don't think I could have gone wrong on the black ice though.

I can't wait to get the primal in my hands.


----------



## saintdeer (Jul 26, 2010)

I got my wife mini G by PSE on ebay, with a case, arrows, heads, quiver, sights, strap, and release.....$70! I too have torn up shoulders, refuse to have surgery, but shooting has totally reworked the muscles and now I am almost cured! Arthritis still a ***** but besides that...anyway, my bow is a Reflex Grizzly. I went to a shop in 2005 straight from my dr and tried 15 or 16 bows and just love my reflex. Sooo smooth to draw back, easily holds back at full draw, is very light, hardly any shock. I have it set at 64#s, 28" draw, use carbon arrows and 125g hypershock aftershock mechanicals, thumb release and hind sight system for sites. When my arthritis kicks in real bad in winter time and I dont wannna take meds and go climb a tree, i take my wifes Mini G set at 45 and go twhackin away. The more you shoot, the batter you are gonna feel. And that came from my Doc. he gave a note for using a cross bow, but not yet! I got plenty years left in me b4 that goes down


----------



## treesniper2 (Aug 1, 2010)

if u have not bought a bow yet ould strongly suggest going to bass pro and looking at the toxic i own 2 of them now and used to own a mathews. nothing wrong with a mathews mind you. the toxic is very quiet and smooth drawing and the prise is very good for the quility of the bow (made by diamond or bowtec which ever. hope this helped


----------



## Lobsterranch (Jul 14, 2004)

*Kronik*

Just looked at the Kronic and it looks ok but concerned "that you get what you pay for". What am I gonna miss by going for a store brand bow?


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

I paid $225 for my 07 Martin Bengal. Got it here in the classifieds. Best bang for the buck on the planet.


----------



## jarrodj04 (Jul 30, 2010)

i agree with the quest mentions... I bought an quest g5 hammer with the gfade on ebay brand new from an archery shop in NY absolute great guys to deal with... It came with the bow, trophy ridge quiver, dead on sight, and trophy ridge wisker bisket... as well as the D-loop and all the modules 26"-30" (which cost around 20 bucks a piece) and they set it to your draw length and everything... shot it around 50 times and its quiet not much vibration even without any add ons... for the price there wont be much out there to beat it... another to look at is the bowtech diamond rock 2.0


----------

